# Where to buy 195/40/18"?



## FatChickFranz (Oct 27, 2005)

Are they avalible? I think I've seen them....but can't find anyone who lists them. What about similar sizes(Other than a 205/40)? The wierd Nankang smart car tires...are there any for 18" wheels?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: Where to buy 195/40/18"? (FatChickFranz)*

Sorry, can;t get anything in that size !


----------



## wakesslide12 (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: Where to buy 195/40/18"? ([email protected])*

http://www.discounttiredirect....rd=18
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

